# Problems learning a Korn song!?



## Karl Hungus (Jun 23, 2007)

Ok, so this actually sounds a little embarressing, but I have to get it off my chest, it seems.

Right now, I'm learning Dream Theater's The Dark Eternal Night, and I have to say, while it's a challenge, I've already got the first few riffs in the hat, and hopefully I'll have it all learned off before long. Has to be one of the most satisfying things I've learned since I first learned Opeth's The Leper Affinity.

So I thought to myself, why not add a simple little song to my repetoir (sp?) and I decided I'd learn some Korn. I've given "Coming Undone" a go, as it seemed perfectly simple, but for all my effort, I just cannot seem to get the main riff, and it's puzzling me as to why... 

I don't know, I just can't get the rythm. 

It's wierd that I seem to be tackling a much more difficult song with much greater ease.


----------



## DDDorian (Jun 23, 2007)

Well, firstly, do you have a masked guy behind a curtain playing along with you? That might help

Secondly, that riff in particular really does sound like a random assortment of grooveless notes, so it makes sense that you'd have trouble picking up on it. Usually I'd advocate working on challenging grooves, but not if they suck, heh. If you persist, you could always put the mp3 of the song into whatever recording software you use and then set up a second track with a constant stream of quarter-notes clicking away in the background so as to give you a "grounding" and help you analyse where the groove lies. You could do the same thing with a MIDI file too, or even just set up a metronome next to your stereo.


----------



## neon_black88 (Jun 24, 2007)

Get a few meshuggah songs down and you shouldent have a problem with that intro. The way id do it is try and not think about what the drums are doing just kinda think of the guitar in its own little space without worring about the beat the drums are doing. For instance

3 -------------|
/ ------------- | 
4 555-5-555-5-| 

If you can play that your laughing just remmember the 4/4 snare and kick are gana land in a differnt spot to you each time. And the rest is just feeling when the end of the four bars is comming to repeat those extra notes. 

Man sorry im horrible at explaining things but i hope that helps. Dont worry sometimes people can show me the simplest riff and for some reason it just takes me ages to adjust to it, like a simple rock chord riff.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 25, 2007)

Thanks guys... I'm still concentrating mostly on Dark Eternal Night and I just wanted to learn something simple aswell.

It's evident that I've no experience with the off-time stuff, so I'm going to leave Coming Undone, and I'm going to learn Here To Stay instead. That seems much more straight forward.


----------



## eleven59 (Jun 26, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Thanks guys... I'm still concentrating mostly on Dark Eternal Night and I just wanted to learn something simple aswell.
> 
> It's evident that I've no experience with the off-time stuff, so I'm going to leave Coming Undone, and I'm going to learn Here To Stay instead. That seems much more straight forward.



Check out "Did My Time", it's one of my favourite Korn songs to play.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jun 27, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Check out "Did My Time", it's one of my favourite Korn songs to play.



Yeah, I'll give that a go next. Didn't take any time at all to learn Here To Stay... At this rate I'll know more Korn songs than Dream Theater!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jun 27, 2007)

One thing that really helps me when I'm learning wierd rhythms is clapping them out, and getting them sorted mentally before I try them on the guitar. Try clapping the pulse (like the beat of a metronome) with one hand, or by tapping your foot, whilst tapping the beat of the riff with the other. It'll really help you internalise where the downbeats fall, and so when you pick up the guitar, it'll feel a lot more natural.


----------



## Sebastian (Jun 27, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Yeah, I'll give that a go next. Didn't take any time at all to learn Here To Stay... At this rate I'll know more Korn songs than Dream Theater!



Man you will know *2* KORN songs !!! awesome !!!


----------



## djpharoah (Jun 29, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Check out "Did My Time", it's one of my favourite Korn songs to play.



hell yeah - just finished playing it perfectly with the song.

Karl - remember Munky uses tracks on the songs and digitech whammy pedal - so when it sounds like another note its actually the pedal.


----------



## acie_umbel (Jul 27, 2007)

not to brag but i can pretty much play every korn song and my band sounds alot like korn sometime the simple riffs are the best...plus we use alot of pedals


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 27, 2007)

then tell him how to play that part jerk!


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 27, 2007)

acie_umbel said:


> not to brag but i can pretty much play every korn song and my band sounds alot like korn sometime the simple riffs are the best...plus we use alot of pedals



Almost a month later, you show up to brag?


----------



## acie_umbel (Jul 27, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> Almost a month later, you show up to brag?



i said not to brag u guys just can't leave my ass alone always gotta start shit


----------



## eleven59 (Jul 28, 2007)

acie_umbel said:


> i said not to brag u guys just can't leave my ass alone always gotta start shit



I'm not trying to start shit. I just wanted to point out that on this forum, we usually don't resurrect month old threads when we have nothing to contribute.


----------



## acie_umbel (Jul 28, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> I'm not trying to start shit. I just wanted to point out that on this forum, we usually don't resurrect month old threads when we have nothing to contribute.



ok sorry i am new


----------



## Drew (Jul 28, 2007)

acie_umbel said:


> i said not to brag u guys just can't leave my ass alone always gotta start shit



Easy bro, that's not called for.


----------



## acie_umbel (Jul 28, 2007)

Drew said:


> Easy bro, that's not called for.



sorry but picking on me ant eather


----------



## Drew (Jul 30, 2007)

acie_umbel said:


> sorry but picking on me ant eather



Dude, you showed up in a thread that had been stagnant for over a month, and said, "Not to brag, but I can play that perfectly." Your post added nothing to the conversation except, maybe, "I can do this and you can't." 

Now I'm not sure what sort of forums you've been frequenting - Harmony-Central would be a likely guess - but that's considered poor forum ettiquite around here. You got called out on it, plain and simple. That's not "starting shit" or "picking on you," that's merely the members pointing out that's not the sort of behavior we tolerate around here. 

This is a pretty loosely moderated board. Just about anything goes, with one exception - you don't have to agree with everyone here (in fact it'd be boring if we all did) but you have to be respectful to everyone.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 30, 2007)

Drew said:


> but you have to be respectful to everyone.



Yeah! _Respect_ me, peons! 

 



*Sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 30, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Yeah! _Respect_ me, peons!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The mighty KARL HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS MASTER MIGHTY MOUSTACHE...............................................FROM IRELAND!!!!!! PRAISE!


 Yup. BTW, happy birthday dude


----------



## ZeroSignal (Jul 30, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> The mighty KARL HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOS MASTER MIGHTY MOUSTACHE...............................................*FROM IRELAND!!!!!! *PRAISE!
> 
> 
> Yup. BTW, happy birthday dude



 PFFFT! all that really means is that he can drink you under the table and then go off and rape your crops and pillage your women...  Hey... wait a minute... 







j/k karl


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 30, 2007)

Zepp88 said:


> MASTER MIGHTY MOUSTACHE............



We need a Karl Hungus Mustache smiley here. 



ZeroSignal said:


> PFFFT! all that really means is that he can drink you under the table and then go off and rape your crops and pillage your women...  Hey... wait a minute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's an excessive amount of smileys. Thanks.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 30, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> We need a Karl Hungus Mustache smiley here.



I would vote for that.

Shrink and smileyize your profile pic


----------



## Drew (Jul 30, 2007)

Fuckin' Irish wankers.


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jul 30, 2007)

Drew said:


> Fuckin' Irish wankers.



Hey, what I do in the privacy of my own bed is none of your concern. 

Also, here's a rather crappy hungus smiley:


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 30, 2007)

Karl Hungus said:


> Hey, what I do in the privacy of my own bed is none of your concern.
> 
> Also, here's a rather crappy hungus smiley:



holy shit I approve!!! 

 <create!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 1, 2007)

also, about the actual song at hand, coming undone, the guitar riff is played in 3/4 while the rest of the song is 4/4... at least the verse-riff is...


----------



## ZeroSignal (Aug 1, 2007)

Drew said:


> Fuckin' Irish wankers.



Heh... we sure get around!  





Karl Hungus said:


> Hey, what I do in the privacy of my own bed is none of your concern.
> 
> Also, here's a rather crappy hungus smiley:



ZOMG!!!!11 Do it now!


----------



## TOM4S (Aug 21, 2007)

hello, i've got a little video where you can see really good how Munkdoggydo play the coming undone intro.

Video KoRn "Coming Undone" (Live) - korn, paris, france, coming, side - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------

